# George Mazek RIP



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 16, 2008)

It saddens me to inform everyone that George Mazek passed away a few days ago. George was the man responsible for bringing Modern Arnis to the Chicago area. He will be missed.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 16, 2008)

.

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 16, 2008)

.
:asian:


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 16, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Tswolfman (Apr 18, 2008)

.


----------



## exile (Apr 18, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 18, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Stan (Apr 22, 2008)

That is very sad news.  He introduced me to Modern Arnis, my first martial art, when I was in high school in McHenry, Illinois.  I met him through his student and my good friend Patrick Sanders, who is now in Boston.  The speed, subtlity and painfulness of his joint locks taught me to be very sensitive and flexible 

He was tough as nails and did a good job at instilling Modern Arnis basics and concepts in my young mind.


I know he had not been well for a long time.  Does anyone know of any memorial for him?





RIP Guro Mazek.

Salamat Po


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------

